# Blade II Bluray release date



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I just purchased Blade II on bluray from my local BB today (7/8) after anxiously awaiting its release for untold years. I had been randomly researching it's release date for quite some time and it was only until this past April 4th that the studio provided a release date of 7/10. This is also the stated release date on both Amazon and BB website. Could it be that an employee mistakenly put out the movie for sale 2 days earlier? Has anyone else out there found this film on sale?

Note: Blade and Blade Trinity were releases previously on 6/19. Perhaps this is where anonymous employee made his/her mistake?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> I just purchased Blade II on bluray from my local BB today (7/8) after anxiously awaiting its release for untold years. I had been randomly researching it's release date for quite some time and it was only until this past April 4th that the studio provided a release date of 7/10. This is also the stated release date on both Amazon and BB website. Could it be that an employee mistakenly put out the movie for sale 2 days earlier? Has anyone else out there found this film on sale?
> 
> Note: Blade and Blade Trinity were releases previously on 6/19. Perhaps this is where anonymous employee made his/her mistake?


the release date for Blade II is supposed to be on the 10th of this month. Sounds like you got lucky and an employee put it out early. as for Blade and Blade Trinity on the 19th that was SERIOUSLY lucky if anyone found them. they were supposed to be released on those dates but for some reason no one got any copies except for a few stores had some copies slip by. the rumor is that WB pushed back the release date to coincide with the release of Blade II but there never was any confirmation. only just now are people seeing a trickle of Blade's and Blade trinity's show up at stores that were supposed to get them.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> the release date for Blade II is supposed to be on the 10th of this month. Sounds like you got lucky and an employee put it out early. as for Blade and Blade Trinity on the 19th that was SERIOUSLY lucky if anyone found them. they were supposed to be released on those dates but for some reason no one got any copies except for a few stores had some copies slip by. the rumor is that WB pushed back the release date to coincide with the release of Blade II but there never was any confirmation. only just now are people seeing a trickle of Blade's and Blade trinity's show up at stores that were supposed to get them.


Thanks for the clarification. I guess I was just in the right BB at the right time It's a weekly ritual of mine to pour over each shelf in BB bluray section in hopes of finding a jewel of a deal. It's getting harder now as my collection is approaching 300 but it appears my obsessiveness paid off in spades this time


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I guess I was just in the right BB at the right time It's a weekly ritual of mine to pour over each shelf in BB bluray section in hopes of finding a jewel of a deal. It's getting harder now as my collection is approaching 300 but it appears my obsessiveness paid off in spades this time


lol, yeah it gets harder and harder to get those deals when your wishlist gets smaller and smaller due to having them all. wait till you break 1700 then talk to me about dry wishlists


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, yeah it gets harder and harder to get those deals when your wishlist gets smaller and smaller due to having them all. wait till you break 1700 then talk to me about dry wishlists


Dude, you have 1700 blurays?!?! I'm speechless!


----------

